# Solved: Output Laptop to LCD Tv thru HDMI cable...video slowdown



## coughas (May 2, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought a new laptop and it has an hdmi output on it. It is only an average laptop so the graphics card is pretty basic- i think its just the standard intel one.

When i connect my laptop to my 42" lcd screen and run it just off the TV, the video plays fine but about every 10 seconds or so it goes jumpy for a few seconds then back to normal.
however if i connect them and run both screens- the image on the tv is much smaller but plays fine. i'm thinking that when its outputting a larger image- that is causing the slowdown cause my graphics card can't handle it.

is there anyway to produce the 42" image without the slowdown?

thanks for the help

chris


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a chance that it is doing this because of piracy protection built into the software that configures the devices. We've had to deal with this a lot where I work when we make a slideshow for a professional presentation. When you have them both hooked up, do you have the screen settings set up in "Clone" mode? If not, try that. Most times, that takes care of the issue.


----------



## coughas (May 2, 2005)

nah that isn't it
when i clone it- it only comes up as the maximum resolution that my laptop screen is so it doesnt even come close to filling up the whole screen

any more help anyone?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

When you clone the video, though, there is no slowdown. Also, most laptops and desktops these days have higher resolution output than High Def televisions (1080 lines of resolution). What this means is that your TV is most likely failing to scale the video properly. So, with the video in clone mode, I would turn off your TV and turn it back on, hoping the TV would adjust to the input resolution (which must be a standard or High Def compatible output on your laptop).


----------



## coughas (May 2, 2005)

you're right- there is no slowdown but the picture is no where near big enough on the screen.

the tv says its producing 1920 * 1080 or whatever but the desktop only takes up maybe 70% of the tv if that.

tried turning on and off and tried different hdmi inputs on the tv- no luck.

using hdmi cable.


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

You switched to HDMI or that's what you were using before?

Sorry. 

Also, what is your resolution set to? 1024x768?


----------



## coughas (May 2, 2005)

i was using hdmi all the time.

laptop resolution is 1366 * 768

cheers


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Try changing the resolution to a lower res, actually. I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but give it a shot. If you can, drop it down by one tick, then try the TV, turning it off then on each time.


----------



## coughas (May 2, 2005)

dropping the resolution fixed it

thanks mate!!


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad I could help!


----------

